# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs > [Question] 4 Stickies? Is it a bug?

## Lakerban

There are 4 stickies atm on Classic WoW Trading Subforum..but there are only 3 auction for a sticky thread..is it a bug or something?

----------

